# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Fourlis fw430 πληντύριο ρούχων σχηματικό

## agis68

Ψάχνω για το παραπάνω πληντύριο ρούχων το σχετικό service manual




ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.service-one.gr/ServiceOne...age=12&lang=el

----------

agis68 (23-01-14)

----------


## agis68

το ειχα δει και μαλιστα απο εδώ κατέβασα εγχειρίδιο χρήσεως αλλά εγω θέλω το service manual.....με σχηματικό κλπ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην Ελλάδα πιο εύκολο είναι να βρεις πετρέλαιο και μετά το σχηματικό. Αν έχεις κάποια απορία θέσε την και χωρίς σχηματικό

----------

